# Taking a break from drinking



## Nathan (Dec 30, 2022)

Just this morning I read an article- If you're trying to take a break from drinking, try these 6 strategies.  
I had realized for some time that my nightly cocktail was_* killing*_ my effort to drop a few pounds.   Even-though I frequently ran a calorie deficit, my body would grab the alcohol and store it immediately. So, not particularly as a 'new Year's resolution' but rather a weight management decision, I am hereby ceasing my nightly cocktail for[at least] the month of January. My main motivation: to look as good as I can for my son's wedding Feb. 1st.


----------



## Purwell (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm currently not drinking because I'm 2 weeks into a chemo cycle and not allowed to.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 30, 2022)

When I read: "Taking a break from drinking," alcohol didn't register. But if one thing about alcohol does register, it's those who drink it and then get behind the wheel of their car. 

My retired paramedic wife has seen so many lives shattered by drink/driving. So many widows and more than a few widowers. Those for whom alcohol is their crutch forget, conveniently, that the reason for referring to being under the influence as intoxicated, is because alcohol is a toxin, and a toxin is a poison. Enough said!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 30, 2022)

Purwell said:


> I'm currently not drinking because I'm 2 weeks into a chemo cycle and not allowed to.


I wish you the best, for your comfort and recovery.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 30, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> When I read: "Taking a break from drinking," alcohol didn't register. But if one thing about alcohol does register, it's those who drink it and then get behind the wheel of their car.


Yes, drinking and driving can be a fatal combination!


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Dec 30, 2022)

I don’t get within 10 yards of alcohol, eww.


----------



## Bella (Dec 30, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Just this morning I read an article- If you're trying to take a break from drinking, try these 6 strategies.
> *I had realized for some time that my nightly cocktail was killing my effort to drop a few pounds.*   Even-though I frequently ran a calorie deficit, my body would grab the alcohol and store it immediately. So, not particularly as a 'new Year's resolution' but rather a weight management decision, I am hereby ceasing my nightly cocktail for[at least] the month of January. *My main motivation: to look as good as I can for my son's wedding Feb. 1st.*



Giving up your nightly cocktail will surely cut down on calories. I enjoy a cocktail before dinner, but I don't have one every evening. Instead, I'll have pomegranate juice on the rocks with a squeeze of fresh lime juice. Of course there are still calories in pom juice, but I'm not switching out to lose weight. If you miss your cocktail, you might try having some sparkling water or seltzer with a squeeze of lime or lemon juice as a mocktail. Just a little something refreshing to sip on that won't break the scale.

Nathan, I have no doubt you'll be slim, debonair, and look absolutely smashing at your son's wedding!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Just this morning I read an article- If you're trying to take a break from drinking, try these 6 strategies.
> I had realized for some time that my nightly cocktail was_* killing*_ my effort to drop a few pounds.   Even-though I frequently ran a calorie deficit, my body would grab the alcohol and store it immediately. So, not particularly as a 'new Year's resolution' but rather a weight management decision, I am hereby ceasing my nightly cocktail for[at least] the month of January. My main motivation: to look as good as I can for my son's wedding Feb. 1st.


Good for you, but you look pretty nice already.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Dec 30, 2022)

You might consider running 26.2 miles every day. Not something I would do, but I'd like to see the videos.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Dec 30, 2022)

My dad suffered from this, ultimately died at 66 years!

I have a half glass wine but stopped in December, for a surgery. Nothing since, am feeling healthier and lost kg

Enjoy 
Jon


----------



## Nathan (Dec 30, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> You might consider running 26.2 miles every day. Not something I would do, but I'd like to see the videos.


I'd love to, when I do I'll definitely post some videos


----------



## Teacher Terry (Dec 30, 2022)

*There’s something about alcohol that seems to prevent weight loss. When I quit drinking the weight fell off. Also alcohol made me hungry so I ate more. *


----------



## Bella (Dec 30, 2022)

.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Just this morning I read an article- If you're trying to take a break from drinking, try these 6 strategies.
> I had realized for some time that my nightly cocktail was_* killing*_ my effort to drop a few pounds.   Even-though I frequently ran a calorie deficit, my body would grab the alcohol and store it immediately. So, not particularly as a 'new Year's resolution' but rather a weight management decision, I am hereby ceasing my nightly cocktail for[at least] the month of January. My main motivation: to look as good as I can for my son's wedding Feb. 1st.


That's a good thing you're doing for yourself and your son's wedding.  I wish the best for both of you.....hugs.


----------

